# Woodwork meets High-tech



## forked_stick (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a flash drive I made for my wife:










I dubbed it the "MiWoody". To make it I pulled the circuit out of a flashdrive, then made a new case in two halves from a strip of 5mm thick cherry. I then had to cut a window for the activity LED, which I filled with acrylic casting resin. The finish is polished polyurethane.


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Forked Stick,
I love it. I mean its out there. Fantastic:thumbsup: . Would look great in Tassie Blackwood, *******, Black Heart Sassafrass and of course highly figured Red gum.

Orson


----------



## brewmebaby (Feb 20, 2007)

dude, that is awesome. that is a wonderfully creative use for wood, and the graphic is way cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trubakoff (Jul 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: I had this idea last year, but don't have tools to do anything about it.:thumbdown:


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Did you dado two halves then glue?


----------



## ltedge (Aug 19, 2007)

*On the same topic...*

Check out this site for some more high-tech meets woodworking. Pretty interesting stuff.



http://slipperyskip.com/page21.html


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

hehe, very cool


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to know, what capacity is that flash drive? I'd hate to think you went to all that effort for an old 16mb flash drive or something like that...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

db, the "guy" who posted the flash drive is a blatant spammer. He got away with one here obviously. Using the old " _. . for my wife . . _" ruse fooled us all. :laughing:


----------

